# News - Anno 1404: Deutschland sucht die schönste Stadt aus Anno 1404



## System (2. Juli 2009)

*News - Anno 1404: Deutschland sucht die schönste Stadt aus Anno 1404*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,688939


----------



## PolesApart (2. Juli 2009)

Hm, wenn Deutschland die schönste Anno Stadt sucht, warum muss ich denn an eine PC Games Adresse schrieben?  Ist Sebastian Deutschland?

Nein mal im ernst Leute, verschont und bitte mit Deutschland sucht dies oder das. Dicht gefolgt von wir sind Deutschland. Ich wollt mir hier informieren und nicht verdummen.


----------



## PolesApart (2. Juli 2009)

Nachtrag: Eine nette Aktion ist es aber trotzdem


----------



## TheChicky (2. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				PolesApart am 02.07.2009 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag: Eine nette Aktion ist es aber trotzdem



Schon, aber Kritik an dieser "BILD"-Ausdrucksweise sollte trotzdem erlaubt sein.


----------



## FMEA (2. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

PC-Games sucht Deutschlands schönste Anno-Stadt würde es sicherlich besser treffen  
Ich bin mal gespannt, was dabei rauskommt. Wobei mich die Bewertungskriterien doch mal genauer interessieren würden.


----------



## Boesor (2. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Hmmm, ich hab bislang ein etwa 14 häuser starkes Bauerndorf.
Das wird wohl nicht langen.

Dummerweise hält mich Blood Bowl von weiteren Spielen ab...


----------



## stundenzocker (2. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

ab morgen werde ich dann beginnen. 

aber ich hoffe größe wird nicht siegen


----------



## Mothman (2. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ich dachte die sehen im Grunde alle fast gleich aus.^^

Habe gestern mit Anno angefangen und bin bisher nur einmal ganz kurz damit in Berührung gekommen.* Bin jetzt schon weit fortgeschritten im fünften Akt der Kampagne. Endlosspiel hab ich noch nicht angefangen. 

Also außer dem "Layout" (welches auch zweckgebunden ist und daher auch nicht sonderlich differieren kann), sieht das doch bei allen gleich aus. Logisch, sind ja auch die gleiche 3d Modelle.^^

Ich wette, dass ihr bei der Auswahl des Gewinners noch derbe Probleme kriegen werdet, weil die im Grunde alle gleich aussehen.   

EDIT:
* damit meine ich, dass das das erste Anno ist, was ich intensiv spiele ..macht Laune bisher


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 02.07.2009 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte die sehen im Grunde alle fast gleich aus.^^
> 
> Habe gestern mit Anno angefangen und bin bisher nur einmal ganz kurz damit in Berührung gekommen. Bin jetzt schon weit fortgeschritten im fünften Akt der Kampagne. Endlosspiel hab ich noch nicht angefangen.
> 
> ...



naja, man kann ne stadt schon auch selber schöner planen, standorte der kirchen, schuldturm, zimmermann, schenke. man kann auch absichtlich auf eine reihe häuser verzichten und stattdessen eine große promenaden bauen mit brunnen, stauen, verbindungstraßen usw. - es gibt da schon möglichkeiten fernab vom für den spielerfolg effizienteren 6häuser-block und straßen, die von einem ende derinsel schnurgerade zum anderen gehen


----------



## Mothman (2. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ja, hast schon recht. Gibt sicher ein paar Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten. Aber sagen wir mal, die PCG bekommt 100 Screenshots, dann sind davon sicher 50% kaum zu unterscheiden. Zumindest kann man kaum sagen "das ist schöner, als das". 

Finde die Aktion auch gut und überlege ernsthaft mich zu beteiligen. Aber ich sehe eben die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten als zu beschränkt an, um wirklich kreativ und einzigartig zu sein. 
Ich sehe Anno eher als WiSim, wo die Gebäude einen wirtschaftlichen Zweck erfüllen und keinen ästhetischen.^^

EDIT:
Denn um wirklich hübsch zu sein, muss man ja zunächst auch wirtschaftlich bauen ... damit die Häuser sich entwickeln benötigen sie ja - spelregelgebunden - gewisse Gebäude in ihrer Umgebung...


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 02.07.2009 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, hast schon recht. Gibt sicher ein paar Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten. Aber sagen wir mal, die PCG bekommt 100 Screenshots, dann sind davon sicher 50% kaum zu unterscheiden. Zumindest kann man kaum sagen "das ist schöner, als das".
> 
> Finde die Aktion auch gut und überlege ernsthaft mich zu beteiligen. Aber ich sehe eben die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten als zu beschränkt an, um wirklich kreativ und einzigartig zu sein.
> Ich sehe Anno eher als WiSim, wo die Gebäude einen wirtschaftlichen Zweck erfüllen und keinen ästhetischen.^^
> ...


klar, aber für die einwohner zwingend brauchst du nur kapelle, kirche, schänke usw.

zimmermann, feuerwehr usw. is ja nur optional, kein zwang. und die produzierenen betriebe müssen ja nicht mal auf er gleichen insel sein.

du kannst zB ne art markplatz machen, mit 3 felder steinpflaster abstand nen marktplatz, dann größzügig weitere plasterstraßen, bäume usw, an einer anderen ecke ne schänke und drumhereum halt die ganzen häuser. 

du kannst auch, wenn deine wirtschaft läuft und du ein großes "reich" hast, auf einer anderen insel ne ganz neue stadt grpünden und ohne rpcksicht auf kosten diese "schön" machen. oder bei einer bestehenden stadt häuser einreißen und dann neu bauen und eine weile unruhe und unzufriedenheit in kauf nehme, bis wieder alle versorgungsbetriebe da sein.


trotzdem wird die auswahl natürlich schwer.


----------



## Mothman (2. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Es müsste so eine Art "Gestaltungsmodus" mit unbegrenzten Ressoucen geben.^^
Wobei das wäre dann auch keine Herausforderung. 

Für den Wettbewerb bin ich glaube ich aber zu noobish in dem Spiel. Muss ja erstmal zusehen, die Kampagne fertig zu kriegen. Erst die Arbeit, dann das Vergnügen.


----------



## Thorond (2. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 02.07.2009 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Es müsste so eine Art "Gestaltungsmodus" mit unbegrenzten Ressoucen geben.^^



Gibt es dafuer nicht Cheats?


----------



## Solon25 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 02.07.2009 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, hast schon recht. Gibt sicher ein paar Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten. Aber sagen wir mal, die PCG bekommt 100 Screenshots, dann sind davon sicher 50% kaum zu unterscheiden. Zumindest kann man kaum sagen "das ist schöner, als das".


Sag das nicht. Zu Anno1503 lief über Jahre, Monat für Monat ein Screenshotcontest mit verschiedenen Themen. Glaubst nicht, was die Leute so für Ideen haben. Wir werden ja sehen


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

hab mal mitgemacht, nette aktion. Allerdings is meine Stadt so wie sie ist, ich hab sie jetzt nicht extra noch umgebaut für den wettbewerb - genug geld dafür wäre aber vorhanden.


----------



## ecHo22222 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Dafür brauch man keine Cheats, sondern ein sehr gutes Wirtschaftssystem 

Wenn das läuft, fließt die Kohle sehr schnell und man hat eben schnell genug zusammen, um ein bisschen umzubauen.


----------



## HLP-Andy (3. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Meine 15.000 Einwohner Stadt ist effektiv gebaut, nicht schön. Ich enthalte mich deshalb besser.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 03.07.2009 01:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine 15.000 Einwohner Stadt ist effektiv gebaut, nicht schön. Ich enthalte mich deshalb besser.


Los, komm ... hopp! Posten bitte!
Ich will sehen ob der Andy auch was anderes kann als "nur" über Valve & Co reden.   

War ein Spass ... ich überleg immernoch ob ich es kaufe, ein Kumpel meinte, es gibt wohl ein Archievement: 50.000 Einwohner.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (3. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 03.07.2009 07:29 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 03.07.2009 01:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will das auch sehen


----------



## Mathdestruction (3. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Also meine hat jetzt knapp über 20.000 Einwohner und 2000+ Bettler aber hübsch ist sie wirklich nicht!
Habs mal aus 16 Screenshots 1680x1050 zusammengeschnitten, leider sind die Übergänge wegen der Kamerasicht nich ganz so dolle geworden.
Jedenfalls is da noch Luft nach oben bei der Einwohnerzahl, muss nur langsam auf große Norias umstellen *g

PS: Für 20k Bewohner auf einer Insel gabs gar keine Anerkennung aufm Onlineprofil 

http://h.imagehost.org/view/0829/Anno1404-20K-citybig


----------



## SebastianThoeing (3. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mathdestruction am 03.07.2009 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Also meine hat jetzt knapp über 20.000 Einwohner und 2000+ Bettler aber hübsch ist sie wirklich nicht!
> Habs mal aus 16 Screenshots 1680x1050 zusammengeschnitten, leider sind die Übergänge wegen der Kamerasicht nich ganz so dolle geworden.
> Jedenfalls is da noch Luft nach oben bei der Einwohnerzahl, muss nur langsam auf große Norias umstellen *g
> 
> ...



Wow. Nicht schlecht, Herr Specht. Bin leicht beeindruckt.


----------



## Mothman (3. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ich habe mich jetzt mittlerweile mal etwas genauer mit dem Endlosmodus auseinander gesetzt und das Spielprinzip besser verinnerlicht/verstanden. 
Ich sehe nun ein, dass ein geschickter Spieler durchaus in der Lage ist - durch Auslagerung der Industrie/Produktion und dem Erstellen effektiver Handelsrouten - eine Insel komplett nach Lust und Laune zu bebauen. 

Ich möchte meine Aussage also  dementsprechend dahingehend relativivieren, dass die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten durchaus höher sind, als ich annahm, aber für einen "Kreativitätswettbewerb" mMn trotzdem nicht wirklich  ausreichen.

Aber den gewissen Pfiff kann man seinen Siedlungen schon verpassen, das sehe ich nun ein.


----------



## McKenzie (11. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

wie bekomme ich denn diese tollen "flachen" perspektiven hin ? 
meine stadt ist schön, aber gegen solche persepektiven komm ich mit dem "normalen" zoom nicht an ...


----------



## Atropa (11. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 03.07.2009 07:29 schrieb:
			
		

> War ein Spass ... ich überleg immernoch ob ich es kaufe, ein Kumpel meinte, es gibt wohl ein Archievement: 50.000 Einwohner.



Im offiziellen Anno1404-Forum hat einer ein Savegame mit einer 100000 Einwohner Stadt zum download bereitgestellt. 

Edit: Er hat auf der ganzen Karte 100000 Einwohner, nicht nur in einer Stadt. Trotzdem eine sehr beeindruckende Zahl. 

Habe auch ein Screenshot dazu gefunden: http://g2w.ubi.com/anno1404/de/default/content/popup/screenshot_id=f04f5e5d-42c1-4b3c-ba0a-f98977807538/


----------



## Mathdestruction (12. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				McKenzie am 11.07.2009 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> wie bekomme ich denn diese tollen "flachen" perspektiven hin ?
> meine stadt ist schön, aber gegen solche persepektiven komm ich mit dem "normalen" zoom nicht an ...



F1 und "druck" quasi gleichzeitig drücken!
Wenn man in den Postkartenmodus geht zoomt die Cam von weit oben runter, drückt man schnell genug drucken hat man einen Screenie von weit oben


----------



## Mathdestruction (12. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

So, ich hab jetzt 32.500 Einwohner in meiner Stadt und dazu noch beide Monumente und den historischen Hafen 
Mehr geht leider nicht, die Häuser entwicklen sich nicht mehr weiter...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvYis8lQbqk


----------



## Stefan1981 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Atropa am 11.07.2009 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 03.07.2009 07:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Betohnen sollte man hier, das er das Geld und den ruhm ercheatet hat und sich die Stadt quasi wie im editor erbaut hat. Die Stadt ist also eher Künstlich angelegt und nicht erspielt.
Das sollte eigentlich der Reiz des Wettbewerbs sein, eine Stadt zu gestalten ohne das man "schummeln" tut, denn mit cheats kann jeder eine riesige Stadt aufbauen.

Nice sieht es dennoch aus und etwas Planung ist auch mit drin


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich persönlich finde das "Agrabar" am besten gelungen ist. Finde auch sehr interessant zusehen wie andere ihre Wohnblöcke aufgeteilt haben, ich habe z.b. seit Anno 1602 8er Blöcke (3xHoch 3xBreite und in der Mitte frei für nen Brunnen etc.)


----------



## kaffeejunkie85 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Die schönste Stadt ist eindeutig Agrabar von AbilusPrime. Sie sieht nicht gecheatet, oder total gleichförmig aus. Desweiteren hat er noch verschiedene Ansichten in seinen Screenshot gepackt, welches das Gesamtbild unterstreichen. Grade die Allee mit den Bannern zur Moschee hat mir gefallen.


----------



## Succer (13. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Was hat er euch dafür gezahlt?  

P.S. Ist verlängert worden? geht jetzt bis zum 26.07


----------



## AbilusPrime (13. Juli 2009)

*Agrabar *

also ich finde "Agrabar" auch am besten ... pfft    is ja auch meine stadt. ich hätte noch viel mehr und bestimmt auch bessere postkarten-screenshot machen können aber so fand ichs ganz gut (und wie ich sehe meine ersten 2 fans auch *freu*)
aber ich finde die stadt von Atropa auch nich verkehrt. is zwar nich so anspruchsvoll (im bezug auf adelige usw) is aber herrlich "durcheinander" gebaut, so das dass ganze authentischer wirkt. 

@Succer: wennde jetz was nettes über Agrabar geschrieben hättest wüsstest du auch was ich dafür zahle


----------



## Boesor (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Agrabar *



			
				AbilusPrime am 13.07.2009 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> @Succer: wennde jetz was nettes über Agrabar geschrieben hättest wüsstest du auch was ich dafür zahle



sehr interessant ist allerdings, dass deine IP haargenau mit der von kaffeejunkie85 übereinstimmt, ebenso wie das Anmeldedatum.

Magst du das erklären?


----------



## AbilusPrime (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Agrabar *

naja... ich hab mich nur wegen dem wettbewerb hier angemeldet und er nur um auch was zu schreiben... und da wir grad an einem rechner sitzen müssen die Ip´s auch gleich sein...
(und wenn du denkst das wären beides meine profile.... naja, is dein ding)


----------



## m185 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Agrabar *

Agrabar ist in der Tat sehr schön. Noch ein bisschen beeindruckender finde ich allerdings die von Mvp29/Robert Treptow. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie man sowas vorausplanend bauen will (wenn man am Anfang die ganzen Gebäude noch nicht hat). Hut ab.


----------



## AbilusPrime (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Agrabar *

seine stadt is definitiv sehr schön und aufwändig gestaltet, mir gefallen diese eingearbeiteten militärstellungen nicht... das hätte er noch mehr spielraum für mehr stadt gehabt...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Agrabar *

wie macht man eigentlich diese "flachen" screenshots, wo man quasi weit über die stadt sehen kann? ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Agrabar *



			
				Herbboy am 14.07.2009 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> wie macht man eigentlich diese "flachen" screenshots, wo man quasi weit über die stadt sehen kann? ^^



Drück mal "F1"


----------



## Gerry (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Agrabar *



			
				Spassbremse am 14.07.2009 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 14.07.2009 12:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




... und zuvor noch "i".


----------



## Mothman (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Agrabar *

Hab jetzt endlich mal eine funktionierende Wirtschaft. Habe bald 1 Miilion zuammen. Ohne scheiß. IM Moment habe ich ca.700.000 Gold. Wenn ich jetzt nicht teuer investiere, dann knack ich beim nächsten Mal die Millionengrenze.   
Habe die kompletten Produktionsstätten ausgelagert und keinerlei Feind, also auch kein Militär.
Habe im MOment eine Bilanz von +5200

Wenn die Stadt was wird, dann poste ich die auch. Aber im Moment hat sie erst 13.000 EInwohner. Aber mit dem  dicken Konto, sieht  die Zukunft doch rosig aus.


----------



## Gerry (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Agrabar *



			
				Mothman am 14.07.2009 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Stadt was wird, dann poste ich die auch. Aber im Moment hat sie erst 13.000 EInwohner. Aber mit dem  dicken Konto, sieht  die Zukunft doch rosig aus.



Dann gib mal Gas, im offiziellen Anno-Forum hat der erste Spieler schon vor Tagen die 100 000 Bewohner - Grenze durchbrochen.   

Das schaffe ich vielleicht bis Weihnachten 2011. 
Schüler oder Student sollte man noch mal sein. Familie und Beruf sind schön, aber in solchen Situationen würde man sich gerne mal eine Woche Auszeit gönnen.   

Meine grüne Kawa bettelt auch schon seit Wochen nach einem Ausritt.   

Anno 1404, der potentielle Familien- und Hobbykiller.


----------



## Milch-Mann (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Agrabar *



			
				Mothman am 14.07.2009 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt endlich mal eine funktionierende Wirtschaft. Habe bald 1 Miilion zuammen. Ohne scheiß. IM Moment habe ich ca.700.000 Gold. Wenn ich jetzt nicht teuer investiere, dann knack ich beim nächsten Mal die Millionengrenze.
> Habe die kompletten Produktionsstätten ausgelagert und keinerlei Feind, also auch kein Militär.
> Habe im MOment eine Bilanz von +5200
> 
> Wenn die Stadt was wird, dann poste ich die auch. Aber im Moment hat sie erst 13.000 EInwohner. Aber mit dem  dicken Konto, sieht  die Zukunft doch rosig aus.



Wow, respekt. Ich hatte mir auch eine recht gute Wirtschaft aufgebaut...nur leider kam dann der Geldmangel  
Also musste ich alles so runterschrauben, dass mir die Steuern erstmal die Kassen füllen. Und dann ging alles ganz langsam wieder weiter..aber die Wirtschaftskrise auf der Insel ist für das erste Überstanden


----------



## tommyl0208 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Agrabar *

kann man sich irgendwie aufstiegsrechte durch andere inseln oder so dazuverdienen? meine hauptinsel ist rappelvoll mit häusern, fast alles ausgelagert! bin bei 7200 adligen stehengeblieben, will aber wenigstens die 7500 noch knacken! habt ihr tipps???


----------



## Mothman (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Agrabar *

So habe jetzt über 1 Mio und es läuft immer noch bombig mit der Wirtschaft. Bald bin ich soweit, bau die Kathedrale und dann bekomme ich auch mehr Einwohner. Die finanziellen Voraussetzungen habe ich mir jedenfall geschaffen.^^
Aber 1 Mio wird btw nicht mehr genau angezeigt wie viel Geld man hat. Das nervt etwas. 

"Bin ich Krösus?":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Agrabar *

Die Sätdte kriegt man aber NOCH schöner hin. Man beachte einfach das Wort "Schönheit" und nehme es wörtlich.


----------



## AbilusPrime (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Agrabar *

dann leg doch mal los und zeig was du unter schön verstehst!


----------



## Boesor (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Agrabar *



			
				Fluffybaerchen am 16.07.2009 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sätdte kriegt man aber NOCH schöner hin. Man beachte einfach das Wort "Schönheit" und nehme es wörtlich.



na dann gib mal ein paar konkrete Tipps.


----------



## HeavyM (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Agrabar *

5. Bild: Welcome to Fair Haven, hehe ob man da wohl Tom Paris trifft hrhrhr


----------



## G4bb4 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Agrabar *



			
				Fluffybaerchen am 16.07.2009 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sätdte kriegt man aber NOCH schöner hin. Man beachte einfach das Wort "Schönheit" und nehme es wörtlich.




gogo Pic her oder einfach Klappe halten. Hauptsache mosern ....


----------



## Tamarsaxe (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Agrabar *

Hmm, wieviel Bilder sind denn seit dem letzten mal dazugekommen? 2 oder 3? Vllt. sollte ich mich doch einmal daran tun eine Stadt aufzubauen. Aber mir gefallen 2, 3 Städte recht gut, wobei ich die unglaublichen Nahansichten nicht wirklich gut finde, um einen Überblick über die ganze Stadt zu bekommen.


----------



## thor2101 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Agrabar *

Also... ich hab nun ne Medaile bekommen für 100 Stunden Anno. Ich hab 4,3 Mio Goldtaler, meine Einnahmen betragen zur Zeit +4252 (letzter Stand, ich schreibs mir auf  und ich hab 3 große Inseln besiedelt. Die große Kunst ist es für mich eine Logistik aufzubauen, wo alles reibungslos funktioniert und alle Bedürfnisse aller Städte zu 100% erfüllt sind. Das ist natürlich wahnsinnig schwierig. Macht aber richtig Laune. Bisher hab ich noch kein Foto gemacht, weil ich an "Verschönerung" noch gar nicht denke. Wenn dann will ich was Perfektes abliefern. Aber: So langweilige Häuser-Quadrate habe ich nicht. Ich habe zwar ganze Häuserreihen, aber alle sind hin und wieder aufgelockert um ja nicht alles so fein ordentlich aussehen zu lassen. Find ich voll öde. So wie von LouisLoiselle oder Mathdestrucktion (da sind nichtmal Adligerhäuser) find ich toootal langweilig! So wie bei Atropa (sehr harmonisch) und T Xero (wunderschön) find ich wirklich schön.  Das sind klare Favouriten!  Klasse!


----------



## thor2101 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Agrabar *

Nachtrag an die Redaktion: Ich finde der Teilnahmeschluss ist viel zu kurz. Das Spiel ist grade mal seit 4 Wochen draußen!! Hallooo! Kann ja nicht jeder 8 Stunden am Tag zocken wie Ihr! Also um einen oder zwei Monate verlängern und dann diesen Contest fest oben in den ersten 3 Topnews unterbringen (sonst muss man immer die News suchen). Fertig. Das wäre nett! Dann könnt ich doch irgendwann meine perfekte Stadt schicken!


----------



## Mathdestruction (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Agrabar *

Die Aktion wurde ja schonmal vom 17 bis zum 26 verlängert ..
Wenn jemand sagt meine Stadt sei nich schön, kann ich da wenig gegen sagen zumal das auch meine eigene Aussage war.
Hatte das Bild nur mal vorab gepostet ohne damit Teilnehmen zu wollen ...
Ich hab eigentlich kurz vorm ersten Einsendeschluss ein anderes Bild per Mail eingeschickt, ist aber offenbar nicht mehr beachtet worden!

http://www2.pic-upload.de/27.07.09/ckffd633uegw.jpg


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Agrabar *



			
				Mathdestruction am 27.07.2009 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte das Bild nur mal vorab gepostet ohne damit Teilnehmen zu wollen ...
> Ich hab eigentlich kurz vorm ersten Einsendeschluss ein anderes Bild per Mail eingeschickt, ist aber offenbar nicht mehr beachtet worden!
> 
> http://www2.pic-upload.de/27.07.09/ckffd633uegw.jpg



cool, so ne mixed-stadt mit orient mitdrin 

aber wie kann man denn aus so ner weiten, halbhohen perspektive nen screenie machen ^^  bei er postkartenansicht is das immer so "flach" und nah dran, und die spiel-cam is sehr steil... 

is zwar zu spät, aber (klick für groß):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Agrabar *



			
				Herbboy am 27.07.2009 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> aber wie kann man denn aus so ner weiten, halbhohen perspektive nen screenie machen ^^  bei er postkartenansicht is das immer so "flach" und nah dran, und die spiel-cam is sehr steil...



Du musst den screen sofort machen wenn du auf die postkartenansicht gehst, dann kriegt man das hin. Btw: nette Stadtentwicklung, fehlt nur noch die Feuersbrunst, welche die harte Arbeit wieder zunichte macht, und einen frustrierten Herbboy, der ständig mit nem Eimer zum Hafenbecken rennt


----------



## AbilusPrime (28. Juli 2009)

*zeit ist abgelaufen!*

soo... die zeit ist um, gibts schon ´n ranking? bzw wo kann man das sehen?


----------



## SebastianThoeing (29. Juli 2009)

*zeit ist abgelaufen!*

Ähm, Link zur Abstimmung kommt sofort. Hier schon einmal vorab:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=2500&imagepoll_id=199


----------



## Mathdestruction (29. Juli 2009)

*zeit ist abgelaufen!*

Anno-Barons Stadt find ich toll, kommt so realistisch daher mit der Stadtmauer um die Häuser der besser gestellten Bevölkerung und dem Bauernpack außen vor *gg


----------



## ShadowDuke (29. Juli 2009)

*zeit ist abgelaufen!*

Die 15 waren doch schon letztes mal da, sind also iwie garkeien dazu gekommen.


----------



## Mothman (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: zeit ist abgelaufen!*

Der Irrgarten von XKenjiroX ist geil.   
Allerdings fehlt mir da ne "Draufsicht" der Altstadt oder so. Trotzdem Favorit.


----------



## Adariel (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: zeit ist abgelaufen!*

Gut das ich meine Stadt nicht eingeschickt habe, es wären wohl 100% Voting for me geworden. Die Städte hier sind zwar ganz nett aber kein vergleich mit meiner 27000er City mit Ziergebäuden, Pflanzen etc etc ohne Ende. 

Wenn ich aus dem Divinity 2 Fieber bin stell ich hier vielleicht mal Bilder ein, dann könnt ihr mal staunen....


----------



## Boesor (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: zeit ist abgelaufen!*



			
				Adariel am 30.07.2009 01:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut das ich meine Stadt nicht eingeschickt habe, es wären wohl 100% Voting for me geworden. Die Städte hier sind zwar ganz nett aber kein vergleich mit meiner 27000er City mit Ziergebäuden, Pflanzen etc etc ohne Ende.
> 
> Wenn ich aus dem Divinity 2 Fieber bin stell ich hier vielleicht mal Bilder ein, dann könnt ihr mal staunen....



Du wirst dir sicher vorstellen können, dass wir nicht mehr schlafen können vor lauter Vorfreude auf deine unfassbar geile Stadt.


----------



## Atropa (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: zeit ist abgelaufen!*



			
				Boesor am 30.07.2009 02:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Adariel am 30.07.2009 01:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe mich gerade vor lauter Vorfreude sogar nass gemacht.

Vom Screenshot bis zum hochgeladenen Bild geht es keine fünf Minuten.....aber hauptsache mal gelabert.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: zeit ist abgelaufen!*



			
				Atropa am 30.07.2009 08:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 30.07.2009 02:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



psst, er muss doch erst in anderen foren user mit ner passenden stadt suchen, deren screenies er dann nimmt. natürlich nur, weil seine stadt genau SO aussieht...


----------



## AbilusPrime (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: zeit ist abgelaufen!*

vielleicht sollte man ihm sagen das die häuser mit den dunklen dächern die adligenhäuser sind, nich das er aus versehen ne riesige bauerstadt postet


----------



## Anno-Baron (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: zeit ist abgelaufen!*



			
				Atropa am 30.07.2009 08:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 30.07.2009 02:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, Atropa warum hast du dein Bild gewechselt, ich fand das Vorschaubild soviel schöner, wär mein absoluter favourit auf den Sieg gewesen.

---------------------------

Wie ist das eigentlich waren Mods erlaubt, ich hatte nämlich den SchenkenMod drinne im Bild...


----------



## XKenjiroX (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: zeit ist abgelaufen!*



> Der Irrgarten von XKenjiroX ist geil.
> Allerdings fehlt mir da ne "Draufsicht" der Altstadt oder so. Trotzdem Favorit.



Danke wollte ich auch immer schonmal machen. Mit den alten Hecken sah das komisch aus, die neuen gehen da besser.
 
ne Draufsicht hätte ich gern noch gemacht, ich muss aber der fairnes-halber sagen dass das noch Screens waren die ich gemacht hatte, bevor ich diesen Speicherstand des Endlosgames mit einem Imperator Spielstand überschrieben habe. Bis heute rätselhaft ist mir wie es dazu kommen konnte. Wirklich mysteriös. 
Ich baue aber bereits an der Kopie der alten Stadt  . (Soweit ich das noch im Kopf habe.)

Gruß XKenjiroX

Zu adariel bleibt nur zu sagen: Screen or didn´t happen.


----------



## Mathdestruction (1. August 2009)

*AW: zeit ist abgelaufen!*

Kenjiro, hast du 3 Kathedralen und 4 historische Warenhäuser? Sonst passen die Bilder irgendwie nicht zusammen ...
Wie groß muss bitte die Insel sein wenn dass da alles drauf is.... ?!


----------



## XKenjiroX (1. August 2009)

*AW: zeit ist abgelaufen!*



			
				Mathdestruction am 01.08.2009 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Kenjiro, hast du 3 Kathedralen und 4 historische Warenhäuser? Sonst passen die Bilder irgendwie nicht zusammen ...
> Wie groß muss bitte die Insel sein wenn dass da alles drauf is.... ?!



Hi,
deine Frage kann ich nicht ganz verstehen. Nein es sind 2 Speicherstädte und 2 Kathedralen. Wieso passt das nicht zusammen?
Ich versuch dir mal den Aufbau zu erklären: 
Auf Bild 1 kannste du direkt am Hafen die Kirche sehen. Auf Bild4 kann man diese Kirche auch am Horizont entdecken. Jetzt weißt du wo der Hafen liegt.
Bild 2 und 4 sind aus der selben Richtung fotografiert, Bild 2 etwas näher und ungemüdlichem Wetter und Bild 4 von weiter weg um das Labyrinth aufs Bild zu bekommen und mit freundlichem Wetter. Bild 3 zeigt die genau gegenüberliegene Seite.
Gebaut auf der Größten Insel die das Endlosgame zur Verfügung stellt. Die Stadt selbst ist nicht viereckig sondern eher kreuzförmig angeordnet und alles andere als riesig. Mit deiner Stadt kann sie da nicht mithalten.
Diese Art von Perspektive verursacht natürlich etwas den Trug die Stadt seie riesig, das steht außer Frage.

Ich hoffe ich konnte deinem 3 dimensionalen Vorstellungsvermögen etwas auf die Sprünge helfen.

Gruß XKenjiroX


----------



## FXK (3. August 2009)

*AW: zeit ist abgelaufen!*

Die sehen alle gut aus!

Ich bau meine Städte immer so nach dem Kuddel-Muddel Prinzip ;D


----------



## Mathdestruction (4. August 2009)

*AW: zeit ist abgelaufen!*



			
				XKenjiroX am 01.08.2009 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Mathdestruction am 01.08.2009 11:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sry kann ich mir so nicht vorstellen , was ich halt komisch finde:
1)Bild 1 hat noch tiefenunschärfe die anderen nicht mehr
2)Auf Bild 1 sieht man 2 große Warenhäuser und 2 große Kirchen
3)Auf Bild 2 sieht man am Horizont 2 historische Warenhäuser aber keine Kirchen mehr dazwischen, außerdem sieht man 2 Kathedralen nebeneinander, davor Häuser und ein Fluss mit paar Bäumen.
4)Auf Bild 3 sind wieder die 2 Kathedralen offenbar von der anderen Seite da man vorher vom Garten nix gesehen hat und die Türme auch rechts statt links sind.
5)Im 4ten Bild ist plötzlich nurnoch eine Kathedrale zu sehen, muss ja dann die 3te sein..

Wie auch immer, ich will kein schlechter Verlierer sein! Finds nur bissel Grenzwertig das in die Engere Auswahl zu nehmen, da man ohne Savegame oder Video nicht erschliessen kann ob ob Bild 1 und 4 auch zu Bild 2+3 gehören!


----------



## XKenjiroX (5. August 2009)

*AW: zeit ist abgelaufen!*

Hi,

ich kann deinen Einwand ja verstehen, dass es hier und da kleine Unstimmigkeiten gibt.
Natürlich ist das so. ich habe die Screenshots doch nicht alle zur selben Zeit gemacht, sondern im Laufe des Enstehungsprozesses der Stadt.
Klar sieht man  z.b. in Bild 4 nur eine kathedrale weil die zweite sich noch nichtmal im Bau befand.
Ich habe beim Einsenden des Bildes darauf hingewiesen, dass ich die Stadt aus Bildern eines Nichtmehr- existierenden Savegames zusammengestellt habe.
Mir war auch unklar ob ich teilnehmen darf. Das wußte ich erst als ich mein Bild unter den Top 20 sah.
Ich war auch so ehrlich dass hier unter den Kommentaren zuzugeben. Mehr kann ich auch nicht tun. Beweisen kann ich das nun mal leider nicht mehr.
Dass ich trotzdem teilnehmen durfte und in die Top 20 kam wurde nicht von mir entschieden freut mich jedoch sehr  .

Damit habe ich alles gesagt was dazu noch zu sagen war.

Gruß XKenjiroX


----------



## Mathdestruction (6. August 2009)

*AW: zeit ist abgelaufen!*



			
				XKenjiroX am 05.08.2009 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich kann deinen Einwand ja verstehen, dass es hier und da kleine Unstimmigkeiten gibt.
> Natürlich ist das so. ich habe die Screenshots doch nicht alle zur selben Zeit gemacht, sondern im Laufe des Enstehungsprozesses der Stadt.
> ...



Nagut, dann haben mich meine Adleraugen ja nicht getäuscht 
Hast ja auch ne hübsche Stadt ... viel Erfolg noch!


----------



## AbilusPrime (1. September 2009)

*AW: zeit ist abgelaufen!*

soe wie siehts aus? die zeit is rum, was hab ich gewonnen  ?


----------



## Boesor (1. September 2009)

*AW: zeit ist abgelaufen!*

Halt, wartet noch, meine Arbeiter schuften doch schon wie verrückt, gleich kommt die neue Glaslieferung und ich bin sicher Lord Northburg wird schon bald die neue Ausbaustufe des Kaiserdoms freigeben....

Ach verdammt, ich hab einfach zuwenig zeit für das Spiel


----------



## AbilusPrime (2. September 2009)

*AW: zeit ist abgelaufen!*

watt is denn hier nich in ordung? wurde die votingzeit nochmal um nen monat verlängert? das wär ja schon die 2. verlängerung.... was soll das und was soll das bringen? kann man sich hier auf garnix verlassen?


----------

